# 232214 ... other spatial scientist



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello every one,,


any one applied under this category. please share your status and experience. i am about to log skilled nomination form for NSW. any suggestion .


Regards,
Bhupinder Singh


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> Hello every one,,
> 
> 
> any one applied under this category. please share your status and experience. i am about to log skilled nomination form for NSW. any suggestion .
> ...


Hello Bhupinder,

I applied with same code under 189 visa. I have 4 years of experience as GIS Analyst.
Can you share you experience and application outcome so far


----------



## Usmanjamil (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Did any of you get your skill Assessment completed under the Other Spatial Scientist category? Can you share the results of the same please.. thanks.


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

Usmanjamil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did any of you get your skill Assessment completed under the Other Spatial Scientist category? Can you share the results of the same please.. thanks.


I did get a positive skills assessment for this occupation - from VETASSESS. They counted 3 years out of 4 years total experience. I plan to claim this for 5 points for either 189 or 190 visa. Did you apply for skills assessment?


----------



## bibeputt (Jan 14, 2016)

menal said:


> I did get a positive skills assessment for this occupation - from VETASSESS. They counted 3 years out of 4 years total experience. I plan to claim this for 5 points for either 189 or 190 visa. Did you apply for skills assessment?



Hello Menal,

Could you please help me in vetassess process. I am planning to apply in this category.


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

sorry so late, but let me know if you applied or still need help


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

menal said:


> sorry so late, but let me know if you applied or still need help


I am preparing documents to apply as Other Spatial Scientist. Previously, I had positive assessment result as Environmental Research Scientist. Unfortunately, the profession has been removed.
It would be great if you share your job responsibility as GIS analyst which was accepted by VETASSESS.
Also what was your BSc degree? I studied Geology where I had subjects in GIS, remote sensing, mapping, etc. 
I applied GIS in my PhD research and published research articles. I am planning to use these research experience as job experience. 

I only found you in this forum who posted on this issue.

Could you please help me?


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

environ_sci said:


> I am preparing documents to apply as Other Spatial Scientist. Previously, I had positive assessment result as Environmental Research Scientist. Unfortunately, the profession has been removed.
> It would be great if you share your job responsibility as GIS analyst which was accepted by VETASSESS.
> Also what was your BSc degree? I studied Geology where I had subjects in GIS, remote sensing, mapping, etc.
> I applied GIS in my PhD research and published research articles. I am planning to use these research experience as job experience.
> ...


Hello,

I think as long as your research was paid should be ok. Usually to claim points for work you'll need at least 4 years of experience. They deducted 1 year for me which is normal but not sure why they do that. I worked in oil and gas doing maps, compiling and managing gis data, performing spatial analysis etc.. I have a BSc in physical geography with concentration in GIS courses. How many points are you claiming?


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

menal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think as long as your research was paid should be ok. Usually to claim points for work you'll need at least 4 years of experience. They deducted 1 year for me which is normal but not sure why they do that. I worked in oil and gas doing maps, compiling and managing gis data, performing spatial analysis etc.. I have a BSc in physical geography with concentration in GIS courses. How many points are you claiming?


Thank you so much for your response. I appreciate that. If my degree is assessed positive, I will have 60 points. But last time in the Environmental Research Scientist profession, VETASSESS counted four years of my research in PhD as job experience. In which, one year they deducted for the degree assessment and counted three years as a paid job.

As I have to assess with a new profession in Other Spatial Scientist, I am bit confused how should I prepare the documents.

My profile is as below:
B.Sc. in Geology (as you know it contains GIS and mapping courses)
M.Sc. in Environmental Science 
Ph.D. in Environmental Research (it contains significant portion of projects which was conducted in GIS and also developed some spatial models)

Based on the profile above I have to assess my profession as Other Spatial Scientist.

Now I am preparing the CV, cover letter, and research experience certificate as a spatial scientist.

If you give me your email, I am happy to give it to you to get your quick feedback on it. As you assessed positive, I imagine you would be able to give me some quick feedback in preparing the documents.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

I tried to PM but seems you're not allowed to receive messages. Try PM me


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

menal said:


> I tried to PM but seems you're not allowed to receive messages. Try PM me


Sorry mate. I also can't inbox you. My account is a new one so I think account access is limited. Can you write me your email address so that I can send you an email? Or, you can text me your e-mail address on <*SNIP*>.

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Thank you in advance for your help and cooperation.

Warm regards,
Mahmud

Brisbane


----------



## vikas.moh4 (Jul 13, 2017)

*232214/23113*



menal said:


> sorry so late, but let me know if you applied or still need help


Hi I want to apply but seriously confused over an issue.Please call me <*SNIP*>.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## vikas.moh4 (Jul 13, 2017)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> Hello every one,,
> 
> 
> any one applied under this category. please share your status and experience. i am about to log skilled nomination form for NSW. any suggestion .
> ...


same here bhupinder if you have found any positive answer


----------



## Mehak21 (Oct 14, 2017)

*232214 info*

hi everyone,
since im new to the forum. i need some info about other spacial scientist 232214
following are my credentials:
bsc environmental sciences
msc environmental sciences
3 years job experience in GIS 
internship in aviation in GIS and RS
payment evidence bank statement only
employment evidence experience letter from the supervisor/manager
am i in the right direction? is my degree relevant to this occupation?


----------



## Kelly Bui (Apr 30, 2018)

environ_sci said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I appreciate that. If my degree is assessed positive, I will have 60 points. But last time in the Environmental Research Scientist profession, VETASSESS counted four years of my research in PhD as job experience. In which, one year they deducted for the degree assessment and counted three years as a paid job.
> 
> As I have to assess with a new profession in Other Spatial Scientist, I am bit confused how should I prepare the documents.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have exactly the same background with yours, from B.Sc to PhD. As I search up that you are granted visa 190. Could you please share your experience? Thanks


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

Kelly Bui said:


> Hi, I have exactly the same background with yours, from B.Sc to PhD. As I search up that you are granted visa 190. Could you please share your experience? Thanks


Just assess your degree with your all documents. If you completed your degree in Australia and it's related to Spatial Scientist profession. You can claim points from that. For that, you need to issue a work experience certificate from your supervisor. Once you assess your profession, then you are ready to go to submit an EOI.

Best of luck


----------



## Kelly Bui (Apr 30, 2018)

environ_sci said:


> Just assess your degree with your all documents. If you completed your degree in Australia and it's related to Spatial Scientist profession. You can claim points from that. For that, you need to issue a work experience certificate from your supervisor. Once you assess your profession, then you are ready to go to submit an EOI.
> 
> Best of luck


Thank you so much for your prompt reply and advice about claiming point experience. I have applied GIS for developing model in my thesis. Is that OK? 
I am now in last months of my PhD journey in Australia. I am preparing the documents for SA and very confused about writing Job description. 
Can you please message me by <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

, so that I can contact you for further advise?
Thank you in advanced.


----------

